# Downloads Corrupted



## ablack6596 (Jun 22, 2006)

I recently received a 1.5ghz Powerbook that is about a year old.  It works perfectly except that about 75% of the things I download are corrupted, including almost everything from Apple.  There seems to be a connection between how fast the app downloads and whether or not I have problems with it.

I have reinstalled Tiger multiple times and the problem has continued.  I get the problem on both Ethernet and Wireless.

An Apple Genius ran a hardware diagnostic that came out fine, and I have run many others that always come out fine.

My ISP is Verizon Fios.  I'm on the 30/5 tier. I have the problem whether or not Broadband Tuner is installed.

Anyone have any idea what could be causing the problems?

Thanks.


----------



## ScottW (Jun 22, 2006)

You say speed plays a variable, can you describe that in more detail. Slower things download better than faster downloads (would be my guess).

The odd part here is the corruption factor. Even if you where having network issues, the downloads would either fail or be incomplete. If they download and get to 100% and are still corrupted, then it is probably not network related.

When you view web pages, do they load fine and all graphics, or do you have issues with images your view on pages and have issue loading pages. This information would be helpful to start the rule-out process.

I had someone tell me once they had issues with everything they downloaded was corrupted and the issue, I believe had to do either a proxy, firewall or home internet router product.

Have you tried using dialup to see if you have the same issue? Have you tried using someone elses broadband connection to see if you have the issue? 

Do you have any information about your upstream providers systems installed, like do they push you through a proxy or firewall? What is the Boardband Tuner you mention? Software on your Mac?

I know these are a lot of question, unless someone knows what this issue is directly, then we need to start somewhere.


----------



## barhar (Jun 23, 2006)

PowerBook '... works perfectly except that about 75% of the things I download are corrupted, including almost everything from Apple.' - how did you determine that the files are corrupted?  Was such determined by double clicking on the '.dmg' or equivalent file(s), and an alert box (of some type) appears?

You list other Mac models also: iBook, iMac, and LC 630. Are these or any one of them also connected to the internet (via the same network) as is the PowerBook? Do the ones connected also experience corrupted downloaded files? 

When you visited the Apple store, did the 'Genius' attempt to de-encode / de-compress any of the previously downloaded '.dmg' file or equivalent files? If so, what happened, and what was his explanation?
Did he attempt to download and de-encode / de-compress any similar files? If so, what were the results. If not, why not?

'There seems to be a connection between how fast the app downloads and whether or not I have problems with it.' - dial-up, dsl, and cable modem connection rates all vary, there is never a consistent speed.


----------



## StarBuck (Jun 23, 2006)

The files that corrupt are they .zip files by any chance ??

If so try using Stuffit Expander to open the files.


----------



## ablack6596 (Jun 23, 2006)

Slower downloads seem to work fine.  Like if it downloads at around 50kB/sec.

The downloads all complete successfully according to whatever software I'm using. Software Update, Safari, Opera, Shiira, etc however the downloads don't work.

This happens with any type of file.  DMG, Zip, Sit files.  DMG files will fail verification.  I can mount them using toast, but the apps inside don't work.  Zip files will unzip to empty folders sometimes.

Websites load fine.  No problems with websites at all.  Just with downloads.

Movies seem to work perfectly.  If they are in a movie format and not zipped or anything.  I'm assuming that media players are able to read the movie even though parts are corrupted.

I have used it on two other internet services without any problems, but neither downloaded anything very fast.  The connection at the Apple Store and a connection the Caribbean.

I don't believe that my internet provider pushes me through anything.


Everything works fine on a iMac G5 that is on the same network.  I never had any problems with my iBook or Powermac either. The iMac and the Powerbook have Airport Extreme cards.  The iBook and Powermac have regular 802.11b Airport cards.  My 333mhz iMac works fine on a USB 802.11b receiver. My 5 PCs 2 on ethernet 1 on 802.11b 2 on 802.11g work fine.

The broadband tuner I was talking about is the Apple Broadband Tuner. http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/broadbandtuner10.html  Apple released this specifically for my ISP.

The ISP, Verizon Fios.  http://www.verizonfios.com Fiber Optic to the house.  I have a Belkin Pre-N wireless router.  The internet connection uses PPoE.

The Powerbook has these issues on both Ethernet and Wireless.  Both going through the Belkin router, I'm going to try bypassing the router right now.


----------



## cyprus mac man (Jun 23, 2006)

odd, my problems here in cyprus are that it will download but not fulll complete.

EXAMPLE:

I want to download a program that is 20 mb. after starting the download, everything is fine. around 15 or so mb it will stop and seems to be complete. but it wont unmount because it isnt recognised.

i have a 15  inch powerbook. never corrupted files.


----------



## chevy (Jun 23, 2006)

Sounds like a hard disk problem. Did you check with the Disk Utilities ?


----------



## barhar (Jun 23, 2006)

Please reply with your 'direct to router' connection results.

You situation is quite puzzling.


----------



## ablack6596 (Jun 23, 2006)

Well if I bypass the router I still have the same issue. 

and

Verify and Repair disk &#8220;Macintosh HD&#8221;
Checking HFS Plus volume.
Checking Extents Overflow file.
Checking Catalog file.
Checking multi-linked files.
Checking Catalog hierarchy.
Checking Extended Attributes file.
Checking volume bitmap.
Checking volume information.
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK.
Mounting Disk

1 HFS volume checked
	No repairs were necessary


----------



## ablack6596 (Jun 24, 2006)

By the way.  The two errors I get during DMG verification are "Broken Pipe" and "Codec Overrun".


----------



## ablack6596 (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok.  So I took out one of the sticks of ram that was in my computer and it now runs perfectly.  Is it possible that I have this issue http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303173 or is it just bad ram?  The only issues I had was the corruption and instabilitiy, the computer always recognized me as having a full gig of ram and never had trouble starting up.


----------

